
Tablet Cash Machines: The ATM of the future? - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22935290
======
Piskvorrr
"Elderly people also struggle with fiddly buttons" \- so the solution is to do
away altogether with the large physical buttons (which you can identify by
touch), because OMG TABLETS; well that's just pure genius (sight-impaired
users will be also overjoyed).

